# Cost of CYTA phone line?



## ZFour (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, looking to know the price for the rental of a CYTA phone line ?

I have been on CYTA site but can't find this. 

How quickly is to have the phone line connected and broadband turned on??

Thanks
Z


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ZFour said:


> Hi, looking to know the price for the rental of a CYTA phone line ?
> 
> I have been on CYTA site but can't find this.
> 
> ...


The monthly subscription charge is 11.50 eu +vat.
The cost of broadband depends on the speed. We pay 17.50. We don't have the fast one but it is perfectly adequate.


----------



## ZFour (Apr 11, 2009)

Veronica said:


> The monthly subscription charge is 11.50 eu +vat.
> The cost of broadband depends on the speed. We pay 17.50. We don't have the fast one but it is perfectly adequate.


Thanks, so that just under 30 Eu in total?? (for line and internet)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ZFour said:


> Thanks, so that just under 30 Eu in total?? (for line and internet)


Yes depending on which broadband speed you want.
Calls are on top but they are not expensive.


----------

